# Passwort-Eingabe



## Schlubl (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben das ein Passwort verlangt und ein name.Jetzt will ich das wenn man passwort eingiebt kei bustaben sondern ****** kommt.Und dann will ich noch wenn passwort richtig ist das mehr das passwort ändern kann oder weiter gehen kann. 


```
/* Passwort-Eingabe */ 
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <string.h> 

main() { 
char geheim[11],passwort[80]; 

char g[10],servername[80]; 
int versuch=3; 
g[3]=108; 
g[2]=104; 
g[7]='\0'; 
g[5]=98; 
g[0]=83; 
g[8]='x'; 
g[1]=99; 
g[4]=117; 
g[6]=108; 
printf("\nSie haben 3 Versuche.\n"); 
do { 
printf("\nBitte Servername eingeben.\n>"); 
gets(servername); 
if(strcmp(g,servername) == 0) { 
printf("\nServername ok!\n"); 
break; 
} 
else 
printf("\nFehlerhaftes Passwort! \n\a"); 
versuch--; 
} while(versuch > 0); 


geheim[3]=2; 
geheim[2]=1; 
geheim[7]=2; 
geheim[8]=49; 
geheim[5]=7; 
geheim[0]=11; 
geheim[10]='x'; 
geheim[1]=7; 
geheim[9]='\0'; 
geheim[4]=7; 
geheim[6]=5; 
printf("\nSie haben 3 Versuche.\n"); 
do { 
printf("\nBitte Passwort eingeben.\n>"); 
gets(passwort); 
if(strcmp(geheim,passwort) == 0) { 
printf("\nPasswort ok!\n"); 
break; 

} 
else 
printf("\nFehlerhaftes Passwort! \n\a"); 
versuch--; 
} while(versuch > 0); 
}
```



gruss schlubl


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2006)

*Aw: ******

Könntest du trotzdem einen etwas aussagekräftigeren Titel für den Thread wählen?


----------



## Schlubl (16. Mai 2006)

*Aw: ******



			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest du trotzdem einen etwas aussagekräftigeren Titel für den Thread wählen?


was den sol ich schreiben


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2006)

*Aw: Passwort-Eingabe*



			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest du trotzdem einen etwas aussagekräftigeren Titel für den Thread wählen?


*fixed*


----------



## Schlubl (16. Mai 2006)

*Aw: Passwort-Eingabe*



			
				Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *fixed*


ok erledigt jetzt zu dem problem weist du es was man reinschreiben muss?


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2006)

Sorry, mit C/C++ kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Dennoch möchte ich dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu achten, siehe hierzu auch die Netiquette Nr.15 unseres Forums.


----------



## Schlubl (17. Mai 2006)

Ich weis bin nicht gut in deutsch

Weis den nimand wie das geht?

gruss schlubl


----------



## RedWing (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

die Forumssuche hat das ergeben ....:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/1...chtbar-machen.html?highlight=passwort+eingabe
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/205443-ausgabe-passwort.html?highlight=passwort+eingabe

Gruß

RedWing


----------

